# L134 Leopard Frog Pleco / SOLD OUT



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a very limited number of L134 Leopard frog plecos for sale. They are F1 from wild parents and in the 2 1/2" range. They are absolutely gorgeous.
$40 each.

Actual fish for sale


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous fish.

Is the one on your avatar available? 

Not a highjacking, just a free bump.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Dave you are far away, dont make it out that often(once a year if iam lucky)! I would like to have one these beauties for sure! Free bump for you


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey Loukas:

Could have hitched a ride with me today to Vanc. Just one day too late. If you do want one, I can see if I can take it at least half way. I may be interested in one as well.

Am going to Kilarney near Cray72 for sure on Christmas Dat 

Dave:

How big do these guys grow and any special feeding requirements?

Thanks,

Gordon


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazing looking locally bred L134 from a great great guy!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I got 6 of them from Dave over the weekend, they are beautiful fish and have settled in very well. Highly recommend these


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments.
These guys do better with a meaty protein based diet, but require some veggies as well.
I keep them at 84 F, but they do just fine at cooler temps as well.
As for max size they top out right around 4 inches. They don't get HUGE. Lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous fish. Would love to get these but have to wait till my wife lets me upgrade our fw planted tank I expect you'll have more in the future eh Dave?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Dave. I've seen these in person and they are spectacular.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Gorgeous fish. Would love to get these but have to wait till my wife lets me upgrade our fw planted tank I expect you'll have more in the future eh Dave?


Yup, these ones that are a respectable size are almost all spoken for, but should have more available in the spring.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I am going to have to cut off sales as I have had tons of interest. 
Tonight I am going to have to tear apart my 90 Gallon and find all the ones that 
are hiding in amongst the wood.
Until I have an exact count, that's it.

Thanks!


----------



## JJason (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi, Dave, please reserve one for me if you find any extra. I can drive to your home in 10 mins


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Gordon,

Thank you for your generous offer and help! Seems iam a bit late here as dave is now sold out! Will consider it in the future,plus i may have alternative plans in the works to acquire these beautiful plecos!



gklaw said:


> Hey Loukas:
> 
> Could have hitched a ride with me today to Vanc. Just one day too late. If you do want one, I can see if I can take it at least half way. I may be interested in one as well.
> 
> ...


----------

